
Can You Solve This? - ZeljkoS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKA4w2O61Xo&feature=em-subs_digest
======
lutusp
It's an example of "aim low". Because of the context, the interviewer's
subjects make the mistake of overthinking the solution, which is simpler than
they guess.

It's sort of like the sequence OTTFFSSE, which appears on many brain twister
quizzes -- what do the letters mean? Don't overthink it -- they're the first
letters of One, Two Three, etc. up to Eight.

